# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  lazarus and android

## firststep

سلام 
می خواستم بدونم کسی تجربه برنامه نویسی اندروید با لازاروس رو داره
که توصیف کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yaskowsar

سلام
من این کار را کرده ام و در زمان دانشجویی یک کتاب در این باره نوشته ام ولی به علت مسایل مالی نتونسته ام آنرا به چاپ برسانم 
محیط آن همان محیط دلفی است ولی با محدودیت های خاص خودش
نصب آن از طریق اینترنت پس از نصب لینوکس انجام میشود

----------


## firststep

برای اندروید استفاده کردین؟
من لازاروس رو روی win نصب دارم
----- روی اندروید برای فارسی هم مشکل داشت؟ ایا محدویت دستگاه داشت؟؟؟؟

----------

